# Motherboard Under inr 10,000



## ajinkys (May 14, 2014)

CPU	Intel Core - i5-4430	
CPU Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212X RR-212X-20PM-R1 CPU Cooler	
GPU - MSI GTX 760 Twin Frozer Gaming Graphic 2GB OC 
RAM - Corsair Vengeance (2 x 4GB) 1600 MHZ 
SMPS -	Corsair VS650 650 Watts	
HDD	- Seagate Barracuda 1TB	
Cabinet - Corsair Carbide Series SPEC 01 Red LED

Please suggest a compatible, efficient & worth the money motherboard for the above rig ? I little tight on the budget so please give me options with reasons. it will help me understand and make choices accordingly.


----------



## Cilus (May 14, 2014)

Since you're opting for a Non K Processor and also on tight budget, I think you should opt for a B85 chipset based motherboard with plenty of connections like USB 3.0 and USB 2.0 ports, SATA 6 Gbps ports and PCI Express ports. My suggestion is ASUS B85M-G motherboard @ 6.36K (*www.flipkart.com/asus-b85m-g-mothe...=b_7&ref=0a2ddf7f-0f15-4abf-a9fd-4db8ff16fade). It comes with 4 USB 3.0 ports (2 back panel and one header for front USB port which can be used to connect your Cabinet's front panel USB 3.0 port), 4 SATA III 6 Gbps ports and 2 SATA II 3 Gbps connectors which will help you connect SATA III storages like current SATA 6 Gbps HDD and SSDs. Another feature is two PCI-Express X1 slots which can be used to connect new generation of Audio cards or PCI-E SSDs.
Also Asus normally has an edge over its competitors in BIOS design, they provide more accurate controls over different components and parameters.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2014)

Gigabyte B85M-D3H @ 5.5k


----------



## ajinkys (May 15, 2014)

thanks for the reverts. b85 is bit too low for my config. i'm willing to spend 10-12K max on a motherboard. after lot of looking the one i have on mind is MSI Z87-G43 Gaming. but still im exploring pros, cons and alternative for that. Just want to make sure that i buy the best motherboard that 10-12k of my money can fetch.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2014)

ajinkys said:


> thanks for the reverts. b85 is bit too low for my config. i'm willing to spend 10-12K max on a motherboard. after lot of looking the one i have on mind is MSI Z87-G43 Gaming. but still im exploring pros, cons and alternative for that. Just want to make sure that i buy the best motherboard that 10-12k of my money can fetch.



Gigabyte Z87-D3HP -11300.


----------



## ajinkys (May 15, 2014)

better than MSI Z87-G43 Gaming ? which is also at the same price.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2014)

ajinkys said:


> better than MSI Z87-G43 Gaming ? which is also at the same price.



Better than MSI is Gigabyte and also MSI has closed shop in India and RMA will be a problem.


----------



## ajinkys (May 15, 2014)

considering my config. and the fact that nothing is overlocked it has been suggested to me to shift to h87 instead of z87 as it will won't make sense if im not going to overlock anything. the only reason i'm worried or care about is the ( imp factor ) better gaming experience with regards to fps and overall.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2014)

ajinkys said:


> considering my config. and the fact that nothing is overlocked it has been suggested to me to shift to h87 instead of z87 as it will won't make sense if im not going to overlock anything. the only reason i'm worried or care about is the ( imp factor ) better gaming experience with regards to fps and overall.



Then Gigabyte H87-D3H -9000.


----------



## Cilus (May 15, 2014)

Buddy, for gaming experience, you should concentrate more on CPU and Graphics card. A good B85 chipset motherboard is enough for your needs and there is no need to spend 12K on it. If you haven't purchase the Graphics card yet, get the motherboard I've suggested and with the saved money, get a Sapphire R9 280X 3GB GDDR5 Dual Fan version, currently available around 22K. It will provide you a good amount of gaming performance boost over a 760 Ti.
Also, the choice of PSU is pretty bad, VS series belongs to the lowest end Corsair series. Instead of it, get a Antec VP650 or Seasonic Eco 600 PSU.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2014)

I agree with Cilus, there is absolutely no need for a Z87 chipset mobo for a non K series processor.. Also, that CPU cooler is an added expense as well, it will serve you no extra benefit as you arent going to OC your  CPU
Either get a K series processor or get H87  and get better GPU


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 15, 2014)

ajinkys said:


> thanks for the reverts. b85 is bit *too low* for my config. i'm willing to spend 10-12K max on a motherboard. after lot of looking the one i have on mind is MSI Z87-G43 Gaming. but still im exploring pros, cons and alternative for that. Just want to make sure that i buy the best motherboard that 10-12k of my money can fetch.



what do you meant by too low?? you can spend any amount you want. but spending money unnecessarily is not a good idea.a good b85/h87 motherboards is more than enough. If you ever plan on sli-ing later, then only get a good z87 board with sli support. remember you may have to get a good psu unit as well for sli.
- - - Updated - - -



bavusani said:


> Better than MSI is Gigabyte and also MSI has closed shop in India and RMA will be a problem.



a quote from   [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], an MSI representative


rhyansy said:


> Hi there! im MSI representative for India. MSI MB/VGA has continued its operation in India all these years. But it was MSI NB division that has closed operations. Don't worry, we're planning a relaunching already the second half of the year.
> 
> Rest assured, all our after services are still in place with SmartLink and its subsidiaries throughout India.
> 
> If you need anymore updated information about MSI, feel free to PM me or follow our fan page: *www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub


----------



## rhyansy (May 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> what do you meant by too low?? you can spend any amount you want. but spending money unnecessarily is not a good idea.a good b85/h87 motherboards is more than enough. If you ever plan on sli-ing later, then only get a good z87 board with sli support. remember you may have to get a good psu unit as well for sli.
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



As mentioned by rijinpk1, MSI is still around. Please don't count us out yet in India.


----------



## Cilus (May 16, 2014)

Looks like Bavusani just copy from any threads blindly without checking any other posts before or after...same for his configuration suggestions and same for normal talk.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 16, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Looks like Bavusani just copy from any threads blindly without checking any other posts before or after...same for his configuration suggestions and same for normal talk.



it was same in the past, it is same at present and it will be same in future.


----------



## ajinkys (May 18, 2014)

Guys last min. change in config.

Processor - Intel Core i5-4430 - Rs. 12,694.00 / i5-4440 3.10 GHz Processor - Rs. 12,959.00 / I5-4570 3.2 Ghz - Rs. 14,887.00
With regards to CPU if i want to save 2k by downgrading from 4570 to 4430 considering the rest of the rig and the settings im going to play games at will it affect my FPS and gaming performance while playing games ? If yes, by how much FPS or difference ? Is it worth it or ok ?
CPU Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO - Rs. 1,560 / Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO - Rs. 2,600 - *Choose which one ?*
GPU - Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X OC 3GB UEFI -. Rs. 23,348.00 / ASUS R9 280X R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 Graphic - Rs. 23,699.00* Choose which one ?*
*Mobo - Help me choose any below 9-10k max. only if needed go beyond 9k*
Ram - 2x4 GB corsair vengeance 1600mhz - Rs. 5,500
PSU - Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 - Rs. 6,000
Case : Corsair carbine series spec 1 - Rs. 3,600

PC will be purchased from *www.primeabgb.com/


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2014)

Processor - Intel Core i5-4440 - Rs. 12,000
GPU - Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X OC 3GB -. Rs. 23,400 
Mobo - Gigabyte H87-D3H - Rs. 8,500
Ram - 2x4 GB corsair vengeance 1600Mhz - Rs. 5,500
PSU - Corsair GS600 - Rs. 4,500
Case : Corsair Carbide SPEC-01 - Rs. 3,600
TOTAL -Rs. 53,000.

Buy from snapdeal as their prices are similar to local prices which I have specified above.
The prices of primeabgb is simply over priced by 2k.


----------



## ajinkys (May 19, 2014)

Thanks but i need to understand or know through some performance report or something weatha my cpu will bottleneck my gpu by any chance ?

- - - Updated - - -

will Intel Core - i5-4430	bottleneck by gpu's performance - MSI GTX 760 Twin Frozer Gaming Graphic 2GB OC  OR 
Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X OC + CPU + MOBO output ?


----------

